# PM1022V New to Me!



## USMCDOC (Jun 5, 2017)

Just picked this lathe up on Saturday.. His girlfriend had just moved out and she had the gear cover and he forgot to give me the 4 jaw chuck.. supposed to be getting that from him this week sometime.. i have been working with it since Sat.. it appears that have removed the tapper, have the backlash down to about 3K on the compound and lead screw. i will have to do something with the tailstock.. it appears that it is too high.. so i guess i will be milling the bottom a tad to get it right.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice find! Before you mill the tailstock down you may want to wait until someone here chimes in due to the how and why of tailstock setup. Seems that I remember a smidge high is better then low.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 5, 2017)

I will do that then.. thanks for the tip bro! 


tweinke said:


> Nice find! Before you mill the tailstock down you may want to wait until someone here chimes in due to the how and why of tailstock setup. Seems that I remember a smidge high is better then low.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 5, 2017)

How high is it? Many new lathes come withbthe TS slightly high intentionally, to account for wear over time.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 6, 2017)

If not manufactured wrong, the tailstock is usually made to sit slightly higher than spindle bore so that when locking the tailstock it is brought down to match that of the spindle bore. Some 'gunsmith' advertised lathes actually have a square drive in the tailstock so that a torque wrench can be used to control/repeat the tailstock height for critical operations. Grizzly has a couple of lathes like this if I recall correctly.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 6, 2017)

darkzero said:


> How high is it? Many new lathes come withbthe TS slightly high intentionally, to account for wear over time.


let me check..


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok.. it looks to be about 7K above.. 


darkzero said:


> How high is it? Many new lathes come withbthe TS slightly high intentionally, to account for wear over time.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok.. took it apart.. there was some junk under there.. now when it is all tight.. there is a tad over a thou


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 6, 2017)

That's better. 

You a jarhead?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 7, 2017)

7 thou would raise a red flag, 1 thou, perfectly normal. Continue on enjoying your new lathe!


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 7, 2017)

Partly, i was in the Navy! 


wrmiller said:


> That's better.
> 
> You a jarhead?


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 7, 2017)

You know.. when i was setting this machine up and cleaning it.. i never even thought about taking that apart in the beginning.. lesson learned there! Really, leave no stone un-turned!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 7, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> Partly, i was in the Navy!



Thank you Sir for your service. A Navy corpsman saved my life. Can't ever balance the scales after that.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 7, 2017)

Semper Fi! Good on that brother that was there for you and now your able to share with us here! 



wrmiller said:


> Thank you Sir for your service. A Navy corpsman saved my life. Can't ever balance the scales after that.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 30, 2017)

Gear retainer just broke while workin  the lathe.. the gears lucky didn't slam the floor!


----------



## tweinke (Jun 30, 2017)

Bummer, looks like you will be giving QMT a call if you cant fix that.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 30, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Bummer, looks like you will be giving QMT a call if you cant fix that.


Yes.. i tried to call.. no answer.. and it was during biz hours.. also emailed them too.. no response


----------



## tweinke (Jun 30, 2017)

I will bet you will hear back soon on the email. Being a holiday weekend might have been no one around?


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 30, 2017)

Never have gotten the gear cover from the guy that i bought it from.. i don't think that i ever will.. But i am going to a match in the morning.. there is anther guy that is a hobby machinist, his room is  awesome.. so i am going to see if he will make me some extras to get me back on track.. with a better steel to boot!


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 30, 2017)

Todd, 

i suspected that is the case.. but it would have been better if there had been a message saying that they were going to close early or what ever


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey Doc;
Being a HM2 (long time removed) AND a budding hobby machinist how are you liking the 1022?  I am upgrading and plan to purchase either a 1022 or the 1030 in a week or so. Were you able to fix the broken gear stud?


----------

